# TS saftey



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

As a new TS owner, I got a great visual reminder on why TS safety is a necessity. I met a very nice fellow wood woodworker who showed me his scars from having two fingers sawed off and than sewed back on. Visually they looked fine but he had decreased sensation in both fingers and couldn't bend either one on the last joint of his sausage phalanges! The blade went right through the last joint.

I was already into safety, but because of this site have added awareness. This just helps more along with my saw blade guard, splutter and out feed table!


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

The most important safety device you have in the shop is your brain. That and patience will carry you a long way! Think before you act.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

BArnold…maybe just me but it seems to me that twice a year this board gets flooded with SawStop advocates. After awhile they go away. Maybe just a coincidence that they all hit at the same time but I suspect that there is some SawStop marketing behind this.

I've seen the machines on the floors of a few dealers…they look nice but my old Delta works just fine, I keep push sticks handy before I hit the "on-button" (in fact the only semi-serious incident I had was reaching for a push stick in the middle of a cut), I watch any rip cut for signs that something is FUBR and don't hesitate to hit the off button. I do most cross-cuts on my miter saw or use a crosscut sled. When in doubt I'll think about alternatives.

And then we get to discussions about bandsaws. I cut meat for years and stood in front of a bandsaw for several hours a day. Miter saws…I guess they will inflict great harm if you don't watch where your fingers are or the piece was too short for a miter saw. Router??? I sold my table years ago and only do over hand routing…I can't even imagine how a finger could get close to a cutter.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*Maybe just a coincidence that they all hit at the same time but I suspect that there is some SawStop marketing behind this.*

I get the cicadas every May, swarms of the big green grasshoppers in late August, and clouds of mosquitos during the monsoon. I just figured the sawstop bunch had their own spawning schedule too….


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

*I get the cicadas every May, swarms of the big green grasshoppers in late August, and clouds of mosquitos during the monsoon. I just figured the sawstop bunch had their own spawning schedule too….

*

...and don't forget the lovebugs and gnats down here in these parts!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

What…no Chinese lady beetles??? They only started last week here (winter is coming) but then it started to rain and now is pretty cold so we only got to see about 1/2 million so far.

I don't have an opinion on SawStop at all other than to say that I will never own one because I don't think I need it (I have a PhD in the college of Learning the Hard Way). But it would not surprise me that the next move will be to expand the patent to other machines where it REALLY is not needed and will only serve to increase the cost of those also. Again it doesn't matter…I think I have all the tools I need and the used market will be around forever.


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Just for the record, I don't work for SawStop! I thought I heard it cost 60 dollars to get them running after each incident! I suppose it's worth it, if it prevented a finger loss or two, but if it was misfire, that would just suck!!


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

If the safety brake on a SawStop trips it costs $70 for a new cartridge and you will probably need to replace your blade as well.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Its a conspiracy mannnnn!!!!!

Just use a little sense. When in doubt stop. You know that feeling in you stomach right before something goes wrong, listen to it.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Shawn…unfortunately it takes a good teacher and/or some close calls to develop those warning signs (like every other pursuit in life when you think about it). You are correct though…it's a very effective system. I frequently will reach for the on switch and stop myself.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a guy that's seen 180 mph on a motorcycle. On the road ! At Night !.
A lil table saw is the least of my worries ;-)
Make yourself some nice notched pushers( and paint them) instead of grabbing a POS off the floor.
If your hands are within a foot of the blade you're an idiot.
PS// If you're riding a motorcycle at 180 you're a MF moron ! But it sho B funn


----------



## Medickep (Aug 22, 2013)

Is 105 on the dirt smart? 'O!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I've used a lot of tools that could hurt me if I'm hot careful and don't use them right and the TS is just one of them. We have lots of specialty tools at the fire department that can do far worse damage than the TS. I treat the TS no different. I'm careful and use it right, but I realize that ******************** can happen. I'm not going to use a chain saw that has no teeth or a hydraulic spreader that has no no hoses attached. I can't afford the saw stop and even if I could I wouldn't get it. I know I'm knocking on wood here, but I feel I've been using dangerous tools my whole life and I'm not going to be afraid to use them now. I know what I can do with a chain saw and what I can do with a TS. My feeling is that if you are not as experienced with tools and can can afford it, get the saw stop. I don't think we will see all saws have this technology anytime soon. Just my thoughts.


----------

